# Install and Boot USB Flash Disk with Auto ZFS and GPT (BIOS+UEFI)



## Lovmy (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello,

I successfully installed FreeBSD 14 on a USB Stick with Auto ZFS and GPT (BIOS+UEFI) but it boot only on legacy Bios mode.

I try to boot on UEFI computer with secure boot disabled without success.

This is some information on my FreeBSD system:


```
root@xxx:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD xxx 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #0 main-n249571-b5f90655ea3: Thu Sep 23 07:50:51 UTC 2021     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64

root@xxx:/home/xxx # gpart show
=>       40  241637296  da0  GPT  (115G)
         40     532480    1  efi  (260M)
     532520       1024    2  freebsd-boot  (512K)
     533544        984       - free -  (492K)
     534528    4194304    3  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    4728832  236906496    4  freebsd-zfs  (113G)
  241635328       2008       - free -  (1.0M)

root@xxx:/home/xxx # df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default    108G    2.9G    106G     3%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0p1            260M    1.8M    258M     1%    /boot/efi
zroot/tmp             106G    112K    106G     0%    /tmp
zroot/var/log         106G    388K    106G     0%    /var/log
zroot/usr/home        106G     56M    106G     0%    /usr/home
zroot/var/audit       106G     96K    106G     0%    /var/audit
zroot/var/crash       106G     96K    106G     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/tmp         106G     96K    106G     0%    /var/tmp
zroot/var/mail        106G    144K    106G     0%    /var/mail
zroot                 106G     96K    106G     0%    /zroot
zroot/usr/ports       106G     96K    106G     0%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src         106G     96K    106G     0%    /usr/src

root@xxx:/home/xxx # ls -la /boot/efi/efi/boot/
total 912
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   16384 Sep 27 18:22 .
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   16384 Sep 27 18:22 ..
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  896000 Sep 27 18:22 bootx64.efi

root@xxx:/home/xxx # ls -la /boot/efi/efi/freebsd/
total 912
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   16384 Sep 27 18:22 .
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   16384 Sep 27 18:22 ..
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  896000 Sep 27 18:22 loader.efi
```

Can you help me ?

Thank you !


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

-CURRENT is an _unsupported_ _development_ version. Install a -RELEASE version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 5, 2021)

Lovmy said:


> … UEFI … without success. …



Can you describe the symptoms? Photographs, if you like. Thanks. 

(You'll probably find the same symptoms with 13.0-RELEASE.)


----------



## Lovmy (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello,

The symptoms are simple, computer don't boot. Like no OS is installed.

When i try with legacy MBR/BIOS boot it's work.

Perhaps i have forgot to do something...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

What brand/model mainboard does the machine have?


----------

